# Palm Valley South



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Normally I'd point you to google,
but in this case bing.com maps has a better image.
Find where SR 210 crosses the ICW at the NW corner
of Guana River State Park. Choose the aerial view option
and check out the creeks and basins along both sides
of the ICW. Out on the water, find the wading birds
and you'll have found the bait. Find the bait and you're
where the reds and flounder are going to be.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Out on the water, find the wading birds
> and you'll have found the bait. Find the bait and you're
> where the reds and flounder are going to be.


Man, that sounds easy. I gotta try that sometime.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing new about it phish, follow the birds has been a basic technique to find fish both inshore and offshore.
Whether it's pelicans working pilchards, albatross and terns following dolphin and tuna offshore, ospreys diving on mullet
or herons stalking mud minnows and finger mullet in the marsh, find actively feeding birds and you'll find the fish.

That's why seeing this many birds in one area makes me grin.
Somewhere close by is a great fishing spot. Right HaMm3r?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i can tell you anything you want to know about fishing that area   basically there are a number of semi major creeks that dump into the icw, and connected to those are another series of creeks that at low tide are all but dried up  if you've got a real skinny water boat you'll be able to tap some of these almost dry creeks and if the reds are back there and your careful not to spook them you might possibly have a very nice day   plenty of oyster bars along the way that hold fish also. good luck and post some pics if you go


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks all,
Birds do always serve as a starting point and as a try here sign. Don't have the shallowest drafting boat but it definitely gets the job done. I have been through there once not further than I think marker 5 or so. But the first fish in my boat was a nice mat of a flounder  down that way so I got to give it another shot hopefully some good mojo. 
Thanks again


----------

